# PJ's at School



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2005)

PJ's at School


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's good parenting skills:



> Haley's mom, Ellyn Small, says that the first time her daughter wanted to wear pajamas to school, "I was dead set against it." Then she realized other kids were doing it and didn't mind so much.



I guess if all the kds were jumping off bridges, Ellyn would be OK with that too.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 22, 2005)

"here's some pot, honey...don't want you to feel left out..."


----------



## Poimen (Sep 22, 2005)

Imagine if... 



> Haley's mom, Ellyn Small, says that the first time her daughter wanted to drown cute schnuggly wuggly baby bunnies in toxic waste, "I was dead set against it." Then she realized other kids were doing it and didn't mind so much.








[Edited on 9-23-2005 by poimen]

or 



> Haley's mom, Ellyn Small, says that the first time her daughter wanted to randomly smash into parked cars and set people's hair on fire with extreme prejudice , "I was dead set against it." Then she realized other kids were doing it and didn't mind so much.



[Edited on 9-23-2005 by poimen]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Sep 22, 2005)

That was exactly what I thought. What kind of example is that for her daughter. If everyone else is doing something then it must be ok.


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Heh, that was _exactly_ what I was going to point out. 

This is pretty bad, too:


> Kristina Philips, a 20-year-old junior at Ashland University in Ohio, says she'll wear pajamas to early classes, informal meetings or when she's feeling too sick to wear regular clothes.



_Too sick to wear regular clothes?!?_ On the contrary, you're probably setting yourself up to a psychological disadvantage - wouldn't you just be more aware of the fact that you're sick?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, you know, in this pessimistic society we want EVERYONE to know our issues and feel our pain (or maybe just know when to steer clear of us?).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 22, 2005)

btw, that last post was supposed to drip with sarcasm.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 22, 2005)

On the other hand I certainly will sympathize: I wear sweats pretty much all day long until I go out somewhere.


----------



## rgrove (Sep 22, 2005)

> Valerie Bent, who launched the Las Vegas-based Big Feet Pajama Company a month ago, says she's heard from many people who want to wear her company's pajamas for outdoor activities -- fishing, camping and snowboarding, among them. And some young people also have told her they plan to wear the one-piece, footed PJs to school.


Well this is just plain ridiculous... PJ's while Snowboarding??? While Fishing??? Good grief...


----------



## rgrove (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> On the other hand I certainly will sympathize: I wear sweats pretty much all day long until I go out somewhere.


Key part of your statement, however, is "unitl I go out somewhere".  But even then, there are nice sweatsuits out there that are fine for going out and doing mundane tasks in. Pajamas on the other hand...


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 22, 2005)

It actually sound pretty modest compared with what my 6 grade students wore. Some would dress like 20 year old whores. So, I'd say the pjs maybe a step in the right direction.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



Right. I was being facetious.





Not the part about wearing sweats though. Or the part about changing before I go out. 

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by poimen]


----------



## rgrove (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool smiley face!


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 22, 2005)

Let the kids wear pajamas to school if they want. Pink bunny slippers to boot. They'de better think twice before that job interview though.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here's good parenting skills:
> 
> 
> ...



_Haley's mom, Ellyn Small, says that the first time her daughter wanted to *trip on acid*, "I was dead set against it." Then she realized other kids were doing it and didn't mind so much._

Good logic, good ethical benchmark, and good morals!


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Well, you know, in this pessimistic society we want EVERYONE to know our issues and feel our pain (or maybe just know when to steer clear of us?).



cynicism over pessimism makes me happy.


----------

